# New rims



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

just put on some 19X8 Katana Racing KR-7'S WITH 235-35-19 Toyo's...check it out, let me know what you guys think...

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2204056/3

sorry guys, I don't know how to resize my pics yet, but the link will take you directly to the the pics with the new rims, Tommy.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

that acutally looks good.


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for hosting the pics Randy


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Too big for my taste but looks decent, to each his own! Congrats!


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

wheels are for sale now, will fit any 5 lug set up, universal pattern, were on my mercedes C32 first now the pontiac, 35 offset all around, any offers?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

ooo toyo proxes, you have good taste. good, expensive taste.


----------

